# Moving Day



## Frederik Magle

...Came and went 

Today this site, along with our sister site Magle International Music Forums, was moved to a brand new server - a Mac mini server with much better specs than the old server - including twice the amount of RAM and so called "mirrored" hard drives to avoid a drive failure taking down the site (with mirrored drives all content is duplicated at all times on two identical drives, so if one of them fails the other will continue to run and thus the sites will remain unaffected).

I'm still working on getting the upload function working again and there will probably also be other missing functionality and unexpected behavior over the coming days until everything has been tweaked and optimized for the new server, but in the long run it's a definite improvement. Already now it seems to be running quite smoothly speed-wise.

Please report any errors you encounter, and thank you for your patience.

Best regards,
Frederik


----------



## Elgarian

Frederik Magle said:


> thank you for your patience.


More importantly, thank _you_ for your continued efforts.


----------



## Praine

The only error (that has been made overt to me) is that the view count on threads does not work. It only goes up by one each time a new post is made. For example: the original poster draws 1 view and all consecutive posts draw 1 more, so it doesn't capture all the peekings of the thread. Small little thing, and I wouldn't make a complaint about it, but I think you would like to know. For evidence of this, you only need look at the recent threads that were created after the board error that occured some days ago (the exact date has slipped my mind). Anyways, that's the only anomaly that I have seen and you can do what you will with it. Thank you for everything you have done and continue to do for this site. Sounds like quite an upgrade!


----------



## World Violist

Thanks so much for all of this effort. I, for one, didn't even realize anything had changed. You do a brilliant job keeping up this site and I offer my sincerest thanks for it!


----------



## remo123

well great thanks for your post. keep it up lol


----------



## Frederik Magle

Thank you! 

The server move has caused a lot of small (but annoying) problems, all of which I'm trying to fix.

Uploading of attachments and avatars should be working now. Please let me know any other problems you encounter. 

I'm trying to find a way to fix the problem with the view-count not updating, quite mysterious problem...

regards,
Frederik


----------

